# Lowrance 527C Power Button/Dim Option



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just bought a good used boat a couple of weeks ago with this fish finder/gps on it. Everything was fine until the power button stopped working. When the system is plugged in, it automatically turns on, but I can't turn it off. The other issue is that when the power button is pushed, it is supposed to dim the display for night use. It no longer does that. Everything else seems to be working fine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

-Nathan


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck man, going through a bunch of crap right now with lowrance on my 510C, quit working 4 months out of warranty. They told me it would be 312.99$ to service it, I told them that I wasn't paying it, I went and bought a Humminbird color/gps  I love it!


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow... after looking into this, I'm seeing lots of bad stories about Lowrance. When I eventually replace it, I'll have to get a Humminbird.


----------

